# input on kuiu?



## olmossyhorn (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking for some rain gear after a week of rain hunting this year. I have been hearing very good things about kuiu. Has anyone on hear heard or better yet tried any yet? Any feedback would be great!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like the camo pattern of the Kuiu gear. Looks like quality stuff--too pricey for me, though.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looking at 600 bucks for tops and bottoms with kuiu

frog toggs will do the exact same thing and cost 70 bucks for both. that's a lot of money you could have spent on an out of state tag where you could hunt quality animals.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no experience with Kuiu gear. 
After having my curiosity piqued - I've spent a few hours checking it out. 
I think that given the price of it, people buying it would have high expectations. The vast majority of feedback I can find shows that people have been happy with their purchases. 
The only potential negative I see is some people wish the material was a little quieter. 

Neat looking gear. I'd like to get some but it's higher priced gear than I can afford.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Kuiu is awesome stuff! Pricey but you get what you pay for. They have a new "verde" pattern for 2013 that looks a lot like sitka's digital forest pattern that looks like it would fit utah's high country pretty well. Core4Element has some new rain gear out that looks nice too. Similar in style and design as Sitka, Kuiu, etc. but quite a bit less money. Camofire.com has had it on lately and you could probably order a set by giving them a call. They're great to work with.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

how is it you get what you pay for? You pay for a lot of camo dye and that's about it if you ask me when you buy Kuiu. Its noisy and rain proof and cool looking and that's about it. You can get something that is equally as noisy and rain proof but not as cool looking for next to nothing with frogg toggs. One of the biggest gripes with the high end rain gear is its noisy. I want something that doesn't sound like a plastic bag rubbing together when i walk. Good luck sneaking on any deer with that crap rubbing together. I also think the sitka camo or digital camo sucks. Kuiu camo is more like the stuff I normally prefer like asat or predator but the price of the rain gear is over the top if you ask me.

Ill have to look into the core4element stuff


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought a pair of the Core4Element Element pants last year and they are exactly what I've been looking for in a foul weather pant for my entire life. In fact, since I bought them, I haven't even had a need to put on any of my other rain pants. I find that most rain pants are too heavy and warm for me to hike in comfortably. The Element pants are lightweight and if it does start to get warm, you just open up the leg vents and let your inner thighs breath. When Camofire has them, you can usually pick them up for about $125. Best $125 I've ever spent on a pair of pants. I've been considering picking up a second pair because I like them so much.

http://core4element.com/products/element-pant/


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I am a Kuiu convert and I love their products. I currently have the Chugach pants and jacket, Attack pants, Spindrift jacket, and Merino 185 and 250 tops. I also have a Guide DCS jacket on order.

The Kuiu products have exceeded my expectations. The Attack pants are the most comfortable pants I have owned. In addition, they are quiet and tough. The Merino pieces are great. I previously used synthetic materials, but after experiencing the benefits of Merino wool I am hooked. The Spindrift is awesome. Light weight, compressible, and warm. Unfortunately, I have not needed to use my Chugach gear, but, based on my experiences with the other Kuiu products, I expect that I will be pleased.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

A quick note on Kuiu camo. Jason Hairston (owner of Kuiu) just announced on the Kuiu website blog that he is now having all the Kuiu apparel made in China. I know one of the big selling points for a lot of people on the Kuiu stuff is that it was made in North America (Canada). Don't know if that matters to anyone here but just thought I would throw that out. You can read the extended version and all the reaction on the Kuiu blog linked through their website. Just fyi.


----------



## Sir Archery (Oct 15, 2012)

I used the KUIU Chugach Jacket & Pants several times this year and was always the only one still dry, that stuff sheds water all day long, day in and day out. I even had to spend one night in the bottom of a deep canyon under some trees in the rain and mud all night with nothing but combo of KUIU & Sitka Gear and a Solor emergency blanket. The KUIU Chugach Jacket & Pants were my outer layer... I stayed dry all night. I highly recommend it for light and compact packing purposes as well.


----------

